# Avg. Temperature of stove pipe flue gas during operation



## fisherman (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone help me.... I am trying to figure out what I should be expecting when I read the temperature of the single wall stove pipe from a wood burning stove such as the quadrafire 4300 or anything similar to this stove.  My double wall chinmey is rated for flue gases of 1000 deg F and was wondering if I would ever reach that? 
I do not burn garbage wood and I keep the chimney clean and swept.  
Can anyone help me as to the temperatures and what I should expect.  What are the avg flue temps when the stove is operating normal?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a lot of variance depending on the stove and the installation. Try it for awhile and let us know what you are measuring. It should never approach the rating of the pipe. 

Here is a recent discussion thread on this topic:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/10379/


----------



## fisherman (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what there thermometer reading says on a normal burn?  What is it when the stove is started, 1 hour after and during a burn? 


Can anyone help me out to tell me what you who own wood stoves read on the single wall pipe. What is the highest temp it goes up to?

thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2007)

I run my small free standing stove up into the nine hundred range on morning startup. That is internal temperature, reads about 400 to 450 on the external magnetic thermo on the single wall pipe. When the stove is up and running at 500 degrees stove top temp and the burn is leveled out with the stove turned down to 25% primary air the surface pipe temp is around 250 to 300 which would be an internal temp of 500 to 600. Surface pipe temps are read 20 inches up the pipe from the stove.

Different woods, stoves and chimney drafts are going to show different results.


----------



## RonB (Nov 24, 2007)

I burn a Quad 5700 (this stove is new this season and still learning it) and I try to run it in the 350 degree range as measured on the stove pipe apprx. 20/24 inches above stove.  I am not always able to maintain this stack temp after the wood is in the latter stages (red coals).  I have run it up a couple of times into the 600/700 degree range on purpose and you know by the signs that you are pushing it a little too far.   Since I have but the one temp gauge I am trying to learn the relationship between stack temp and stove temp.  On a couple of measures the stove top temp read 300 degrees higher than the stack temp.  Seems like the majority of users are focusing on and reporting stove temps.  I am leaning more toward stack temps.  Perhaps it doesn't matter.  My goal is to keep creosote in the chimney to a minimum.


----------



## fisherman (Nov 25, 2007)

My chimney is older double wall the mineral powder fiber in between. It is rated for flue gases of 1000 deg F.  I dont think I will ever get to this, but you never know. What is the concensus on my 1000 deg pipe? Does it seem normal? I currently have a wood burning circulator.  My temp about 20inches up the pipe is 300 to 325 for the normal burn. 
My question is just because the stove top temperature is 800 Deg this doesnt mean that the flue gases are 800?  Does anyone know the correlation to the temp of the stove with comparison to the flue gas temp?


Thanks


----------



## RonB (Nov 25, 2007)

Your first post in this thread mentions you have single wall stove pipe.   Just monitor the temp of this stove pipe and keep it below the 1000 degree mark and any double wall chimney liner after this point will not be any hotter under normal circumstances. (Chimney fire would be hotter).


----------



## fisherman (Nov 25, 2007)

My concern is I just want to know if this older double wall rated 1000 deg F  chimney will work if I purchase the quadrafire 4300 ? Eveyone tells me that the gases should never reach 1000 deg F when the stove goes through all stages of burn. IS THIS TRUE?


Thanks


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 25, 2007)

fisherman said:
			
		

> My concern is I just want to know if this older double wall rated 1000 deg F  chimney will work if I purchase the quadrafire 4300 ? Eveyone tells me that the gases should never reach 1000 deg F when the stove goes through all stages of burn. IS THIS TRUE?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Will it work? Yes.
Is it safe? No.

2100 degree chimney is normally required for wood stoves and furnaces.

http://www.selkirkinc.com/SuperVent/Product.aspx?id=100


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2007)

1,000 degree continuous flue gas temperature rating is the standard for stove pipe. The 2,100 rating is for short periods. 

What kind of info do you have on your pipe. Manufacturer? UL rating? You must have something to know the 1,000 degree rating.


----------



## fisherman (Nov 25, 2007)

JIMBOB:  Stated that it wouldnt be safe?

Safe in the sense if there was a chimney fire, which would only happen if I didnt clean the chimney and allow for buildup.

From my previous post here is a copy from the FROM THE NFPA 211 STANDARDS . This states that all chimneys of today are rated for 1000 Degrees. Does it mean my chimney was tested for UL103, probably not. But it appears that most is rated for 1000 Deg F with the 10 minute test of 3 intervals at 1700 Deg F.



3.2.17.3 Chimney, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating 
Appliance Type. A chimney suitable for use at 1000°F (538°C), which 
complies with the 10-minute 1700°F temperature test of UL103, Standard 
for Safe Chimneys, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating 
Appliance and is composed of listed, factory-built components that might 
be fully enclosed in combustible, residential type construction, and that is 
assembled in accordance with the terms of the listing to form a completed 
chimney. 

3.2.17.4* Chimney, Factory-Built, Residential Type and/or Building 
Heating Appliance Type—Type HT. A residential type and building heating 
appliance chimney suitable for use at 1000°F (538°C), which complies with 
the optional 10-minute 2100°F temperature test of UL103, Standard for Safe 
Chimneys, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating Appliance. 
Such chimneys are labeled as Type HT and are required for certain solid 
fuel- fired applications (see Section 3-1.2) 
FROM THE NFPA 211 STANDARDS PLEASE LOOK AT MY LABEL THAT I HAVE SCANNED FROM MY CHIMNEY AND MAYBE YOU CAN HELP ME OUT..... 

3.2.17.3 Chimney, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating 
Appliance Type. A chimney suitable for use at 1000°F (538°C), which 
complies with the 10-minute 1700°F temperature test of UL103, Standard 
for Safe Chimneys, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating 
Appliance and is composed of listed, factory-built components that might 
be fully enclosed in combustible, residential type construction, and that is 
assembled in accordance with the terms of the listing to form a completed 
chimney. 

3.2.17.4* Chimney, Factory-Built, Residential Type and/or Building 
Heating Appliance Type—Type HT. A residential type and building heating 
appliance chimney suitable for use at 1000°F (538°C), which complies with 
the optional 10-minute 2100°F temperature test of UL103, Standard for Safe 
Chimneys, Factory-Built, Residential Type and Building Heating Appliance. 
Such chimneys are labeled as Type HT and are required for certain solid 
fuel- fired applications (see Section 3-1.2) 

Attached is a copy of the sticker via this link of my last posting......... The company is not longer around.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11060/#127354

Hope to hear some comments....
Thanks


----------



## fisherman (Nov 25, 2007)

What the BELVENT chimney looks like looking up the pipe.... Looks normal?


----------



## KeithO (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is a picture of my flue gas thermometer (which measures the temperature of the flue gas and not the stove pipe itself).   I think the interpretation is self explanatory.

As a more general answer to your question, if the instalation requires inspection you may have to replace the older flue pipe with type 103HT.   While older pipe with an existing stove may be "grandfathered", the instalation of a new stove will require compliance to all aspects of the current code and your older pipe may not be acceptable.  Check with your building inspector.


----------



## fisherman (Nov 29, 2007)

My pipe based on the above label in the photo says it is UL Listed for 1000 Deg F flue gas. Is there any way to tell if this meets current code? I know that I cant find anything on BELVENT and the company went out about 18 yrs ago. 
Does anyone know where I can find out more on this pipe ?

THANKS


----------



## KeithO (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe that type 103HT is required anywhere in the US where any form of code will apply.  Here is a brief explanation of the specification:

http://www.chimney-pro.com/htm/103_ht_chimneys_factory_built_steel_stacks.htm

"We install only MEA approved high quality-stainless steel 103 Type HT chimneys for masonry built wood burning fireplaces and gas or oil burning boilers and heaters. These chimneys are listed to the UL 103HT Standard for Solid and Liquid Chimney Systems installed in the USA. 

The UL 103HT Standard requires the chimney to withstand three 10 minute chimney fires at 2100°F and is required for use with wood burning appliances like masonry fireplaces or inserts. "

Your old 1000F rating probably would not be allowed for a new stove instalation or replacement.


----------



## petter1125 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi,

First of all you should check your local codes.
Usually local codes are more restricted than state codes.

The National (also NYC) Code requires all chimneys used on solid fuel residential applications to be listed to UL 103HT.

I would be concern what your chimney label says. 
According to your label the chimney system is listed to ULC, which is Canadian Standard. I don’t see any UL (or any other American) listings.
Please check closely your chimney system for other listings.
Do not use any chimneys in US not listed to American Standards!
Label should say that chimney is listed to UL 103HT


The 103HT chimneys are low temperature chimneys intended for use with solid, liquid and gas fired appliances, including wood fired stoves, fireplaces and furnaces.
They are also designed for the vent of liquid or gas-fueled appliances including boilers and noncondensing building heating equipment, operating under negative or neutral pressure with a maximum flue gas temperature of 1000 degrees Fahrenheit continuous.

Maximum continuous flue gas temperature: 1000°F
Brief forced firing: 1400°F
Tested to: (3x 10 minutes) 2100°F

You can find more information on our website, which was already mentioned by Keith0:
http://www.chimney-pro.com/htm/103_ht_chimneys_factory_built_steel_stacks.htm

Good luck.
Pete-NYC


----------

